# Virginia Sunday hunting bill SB850



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

there is a bill in the Va state Senate that would allow Sunday hunting, it is SB850, let your state senator know whether you agree or disagree. Va is one of only a few states that do not allow sunday hunting.


----------



## buckslayer1210 (Sep 20, 2010)

we've got a big thread going on here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1400485&page=3


----------

